# first refusal



## divdad402 (Dec 11, 2016)

I live in Nebraska and we have right if first refusal. My kids want to go over to friends houses and also want to have sleep overs with them. Can my ex go pick them up claiming first refusal even though it's my weekend with them? I don't want to deny my children seeing their friends.

Confused on this


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Sleepovers have nothing to do with first refusal.

First refusal means you are going away or something and rather than have a sitter or caregiver such as a relative, he can take them.


----------



## divdad402 (Dec 11, 2016)

That's what I thought. Thank you


----------

